# Moving to Charlottesville, VA



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

I'm gonna be working at the hospital and right now planning on living inside city limits. I know the riding in the area is good. Any good clubs, group rides, etc?

If anybody has any good advice on the elementary schools for my 8 yr old that would also be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Shizzam! CRC is the local club:

http://www.cvilleracing.com/

Fantastic riding, and people. Try to stick to Albemarle County schools. Earlysville is a nice choice with a very good elementary school, and excellent road biking right out your door. 

Favorite shop (installing my Red groupo right now):

http://www.cvillebike.com/


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Coolhand said:


> Shizzam! ....


You going to moderate his riding?


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

Wow, never thought I'd live near a moderator. Better watch my poasts or I might find my tires getting mysteriously flat .

I'll be moving in June. Look for me on the Colnago E1... or the red Wilier... or the Teschner TT... or the Ridley Crossbow.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Cool- I am on the Tuesday-Thursday rides a lot (2008 Specialized Tarmac Pro with SRAM Red), see you out there!


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

I've visited the area many times. Inner city seems like it would be almost hellish, compared to all of my "enthusiast road biking" in rural WV for the past year or so... JPA is a really long street that passes by the hospital and turns to all of the trendy restaurants/dives. You'll love it.


----------

